# Ceramic hob



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a new cooker which has a cermaic hob. Ive never had a ceramic hob before and in the instructions it say to clean using cleaner conditioner   anyone know what that is?

Ive only used the hob about 4 times and already the rings are marked from the pans, ive tried wiping with soapy water and a soft rag but it wont come off.

Can anyone recommend a cleaner for a ceramic hob?

This is the first time i have owned my own cooker   (they have always been the lanlords or given to use) and im gutted that its marked already   DP thinks im loopy and i cant expect a cooker to get dirty over time but ive only had it a week    

Nikki xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey hun,
Just had a mooch and theres a product you can get from tescos called hob brite for a couple of quid that is for cleaning ceramic hobs. Ive never had one as always had gas  (not personally just the cookers!) so cant ofer any tips otherwise

found this though...http://www.blurtit.com/q812581.html

take care xx

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks ladies will be getting some hob brite in


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to say, I switched to Hob Brite when I could no longer get Dr Beckmans Rescue Remedy hob cleaner and it's rubbish compared to that. Admittedly I am  apt to let sticky things like porridge boil over too often then leave it too long to clean so it's dried on...  Biggest problem with ceramics is that if you spill anything on them you kind of have to wait for it to cook on before it's cool enough to clean off.  
My local supermarket stopped selling the Dr Beckmans and I went through dozens of different cleaners before finding, in my local cheapie hardware store, something called Astonish Multi Purpose Orange Cleaning Paste which is just brilliant! It's mildly abbraisive so you have to put on with a soft cloth / sponge and a moderate amount of elbow grease and be a bit careful around the ring marks (mind I can scrub mine quite hard and it doesn't take the paint off so I guess it depends on the type of hob you have). I've never not been able to get a mark off yet, including the honey concoction I spilt on there the other week, and my 5 year old hob looks as good as new.  Best thing about the Astonish stuff is that it cost me a £1 and will last ages!  Definitely worth looking for cheap alternatives in your local shops and trying a few. I have never found anything in the Astonish range that isn't utterly brilliant considering how cheap it is actually. 
Also, if you want to get the top looking lovely and shiny afterwards, give it a little spray with some glass cleaner and buff with a soft cloth to get the smears off. Again, the Astonish glass & tile cleaner - best stuff on the market. 

Er, I don't work for Astonish, honest! 

C~x


----------

